# un rendez-vous / rendez-vous



## annalisa99

Che differenza c'è fra Où est-ce que on se donne rendez-vous e Où est-ce que on se donne un rendez-vous? 
Qualcuno può spiegarmi in che contesto si usa con l'articolo e in quale senza? 
Sul libro di francese che utilizzo a scuola viene usato alcune volte con e altre senza ma non capisco la ''regola''.
Grazie mille


----------



## janpol

Je m'adresse à un(e) ami(e) : "On se donne rendez-vous demain à 17 heures à la terrasse du Café de Flore ?" ou bien "Où est-ce qu'on /se donne rendez-vous / se retrouve / demain ?"
Je téléphone à la secrétaire du Docteur Martin : "Pourriez-vous me donner un rendez-vous avec le Docteur le plus tôt possible ?"


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, annalisa e benvenuta in WRF!
Aggiungo a quanto detto da janpol gli esempi forniti nel dizionario della Hoepli (italiano e francese mi sembrano abbastanza simili riguardo all'uso o meno dell'articolo indeterminativo):
1 appuntamento sm 2 (luogo) ritrovo sm £ avoir (un) rendez-vous avec qn: avere (un) appuntamento con qc. | donner/fixer (un) rendez-vous: dare/fissare un appuntamento | se donner (un) rendez-vous: darsi (un) appuntamento | déplacer un rendez-vous: spostare un appuntamento | recevoir qn sur rendez-vous: ricevere qc. su appuntamento |arriver à l'heure/en retard à un rendez-vous: arrivare in orario/in ritardo a un appuntamento.


----------



## annalisa99

janpol said:


> Je m'adresse à un(e) ami(e) : "On se donne rendez-vous demain à 17 heures à la terrasse du Café de Flore ?" ou bien "Où est-ce qu'on /se donne rendez-vous / se retrouve / demain ?"
> Je téléphone à la secrétaire du Docteur Martin : "Pourriez-vous me donner un rendez-vous avec le Docteur le plus tôt possible ?"


 merci, très gentil


----------



## annalisa99

Necsus said:


> Ciao, annalisa e benvenuta in WRF!
> Aggiungo a quanto detto da janpol gli esempi forniti nel dizionario della Hoepli (italiano e francese mi sembrano abbastanza simili riguardo all'uso o meno dell'articolo indeterminativo):
> 1 appuntamento sm 2 (luogo) ritrovo sm £ avoir (un) rendez-vous avec qn: avere (un) appuntamento con qc. | donner/fixer (un) rendez-vous: dare/fissare un appuntamento | se donner (un) rendez-vous: darsi (un) appuntamento | déplacer un rendez-vous: spostare un appuntamento | recevoir qn sur rendez-vous: ricevere qc. su appuntamento |arriver à l'heure/en retard à un rendez-vous: arrivare in orario/in ritardo a un appuntamento.


grazie mille


----------

